# TDi Remap by Shark completed...



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok so I have been up to Shark Performance today to have my MY2011 TDi remapped.

Have only driven the 135 miles home so far but I came down the A43 from Milton Keynes to join onto the M40 from the M1 so got a decent number of stop, starts etc through the many roundabouts on that road.

First impressions...

Getting in the car and driving away through town I wasn't sure what I thought. The car felt more lively but not to the order of magnitude I expected. I have had remaps before on Diesels and they have always delivered a "kick" of some sort.

Pootled my way down the M1 at a constantish 70 and got over 50MPG from Shark to the top of the A43 (DIS has been corrected in my car) which was maybe a slight improvement as I got 48MPG on the way up (reset as I got on the M1).

Then I got onto the A43...

The car now feels how I think it would feel if Audi released a TT TDi with 200BHP. It feels "stock" in its delivery; smooth, linear and very progressive. It basically feels exactly how it did before but the Rev Counter spins round quicker and it holds onto the power longer. The best bit about that is it shouldn't put massive amounts of extra wear on components such as the clutch as it isn't thudding the torque through the car.

Very, very pleased with it!

20% off for TTOC owners as well!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

What did it make power-wise?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

sounds promising, would you give us another report in eg a week or more when youve done a few more miles?
and did they do anything ref dpf?

What was the complete timescale please? I would be driving down from 'up north' so is it an early start late finish?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

grasmere

We didn't do the DPF in the end although I did think about it. It is a full days work for them to do as they have to remove most of the car to get at it!?! DPF is contained within the exhaust just behind the exhaust manifold. This means (amongst other things) the Drive-shaft, prop-shaft and wishbone need to come off to get at it. Have saved that for another day when I will probably have the exhaust changed to something more interesting.

I arrived at around 09:30 and was away before 13:00 BUT this was my second visit. If Ben has seen your ECU before then this is a fair representation. This was my second visit as Ben hadn't seen my ECU before so he had to figure out what the base map for it needed to look like so in total I was there about 9 hours across two visits.

wja96

We didn't rolling road in the end, just road test before and after. TBH I am both disappointed and relieved. Disappointed as I would have liked a before and after trace but relieved as I believe the "Mine made 2BHP more than yours" argument is largely pointless. I got what I wanted which is a car that feels as nice to drive as a stock TT TDi but is just that bit quicker and more responsive. I may put it on a RR at some point to get a feel but in the meantime I feel it was money well spent. 4th gear acceleration from 1800 RPM round to red line in particular is just awesome. It just keeps pulling and pulling. I am going to have to be a little bit more careful from now on as unless you are watching the rev counter you have no idea you are getting close to it as it is so free and smooth!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

i"m really more interested in how my MY2010 compares with others, especially the more modern ones. I'm 99.9% certain the newer ones (late MY2011, MY2012) are more fuel efficient but I don't know why. The fact that yours is running a different ECU map makes me wonder what's different, hence the question about how it mapped.

I'm not into power (torque is another matter), I'm into economy with a bit of fun and my Shark remap gave me that.

I think mine was the first TT they'd de-DPF'd and it was about double the work they'd do on a FWD car apparently. It wasn't especially difficult for them, it was just time consuming.

I actually think he holds back on the peak power to give you that "pull" all the way to the redline.

If your butt-dyno tells you it's right, it's right!


----------



## BigAl_TDi (May 23, 2011)

mmmm... i have been contemplating for the last week or so whether to get my 2011 TDi remapped and although your review is pretty positive its not what i hoped to enable me to make up my mind. Only cars i have remapped in the past have been petrol turbos with a lot of hardware upgrades too. The lack of power is driving me mad as im a bit of a petrol head,so much so i have been looking at different cars and even going back to petrol  but dont really wanna change the TT yet. I most definately need to go out in a tuned TT to decide. If anyone near south wales can help me out please let me know .Or any meets which arent too far from Swansea/Cardiff. 500 bucks for a slight difference is not convincing me at the mo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

thanks drrawle, sounds like just what I want but with more fuel economy TBH, not worried about fuel costs exactly, lots of business miles, but like the idea that im just using less 8)

BTW any effect on your insurance ?

re my base map on my MY10, Ill call Ben when Im nearer the time, cant imagine he'll need hours to decide what to do but we'll see


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

wja96 said:


> I think mine was the first TT they'd de-DPF'd and it was about double the work they'd do on a FWD car apparently. It wasn't especially difficult for them, it was just time consuming.


I got the impression yours is the only TT they have done TBH!

Insurance; I am currently with Direct Line and they have increased it by about 20%. I will be shopping around in three months as I know they are not the right people to have a mapped car with.

Fuel Economy; It is better but I won't know by how much until I have done a few days of my normal journeys. I know the MY2011 has the alternator that can "de-couple" when not needed and all that jazz on it. I believe the MY2011 has pretty much all the economy kit EXCEPT the start-stop on it which would probably be to much work for a car with 2 years left in it. My car has the same ECU Ben has seen a couple of times in MY2012 A4' and A3's so it probably isn't anything special; just the newest.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

BigAl_TDi said:


> If anyone near south wales can help me out please let me know .Or any meets which arent too far from Swansea/Cardiff. 500 bucks for a slight difference is not convincing me at the mo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I am Oxford way but might be as far over as Bath next weekend if that helps at all?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

BigAl_TDi said:


> mmmm... i have been contemplating for the last week or so whether to get my 2011 TDi remapped and although your review is pretty positive its not what i hoped to enable me to make up my mind. Only cars i have remapped in the past have been petrol turbos with a lot of hardware upgrades too. The lack of power is driving me mad as im a bit of a petrol head,so much so i have been looking at different cars and even going back to petrol  but dont really wanna change the TT yet. I most definately need to go out in a tuned TT to decide. If anyone near south wales can help me out please let me know .Or any meets which arent too far from Swansea/Cardiff. 500 bucks for a slight difference is not convincing me at the mo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm sure it can be arranged. I go to Cardiff quite a bit. Next time I go I'll PM you.


----------



## BigAl_TDi (May 23, 2011)

cheers for the offre drrawle, if wja hadnt mentioned going to cardiff now and then i would have possibly met you in bath next weekend but ill hang fire and have a trip to cardiff instead ) . I need to sort it out as i nearly bought a pre reg Z4 23i earlier. Lovely looking car but not economical or powerful with that engine fitted so ill leave that one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Haven't heard anything but good reports about Shark ,great value with the TTOC discount.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

**Update***

Having done another couple of hundred miles I would like to add that 4th gear is now EPIC!

The way it pulls through from 40mph odd to 70mph+ has to be felt to be believed!

Very, very impressed and totally worth the trip to Mansfield to get it done!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just watch the clutch of you're using full throttle under 2500rpm. You're probably running over 425Nm torque which is getting on for the torque limit on the clutch.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah I know. Soooo tempting to make full use of it though!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like your pretty pleased then 8)

Always great to get good feedback from the companies we are working with for the TTOC discounts!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Visited shark today and chatted with rob and the guy doing the DPF removal !

Impressed with their thoughts and general helpful attitude.

Intend to get mine done like wja96 in September


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol! My background with Shark comes from Skoda tuning, where Ben Wardle is THE MAN, so to see him described as "the guy" after Rob is hilarious. Don't get me wrong, Rob is the man when it comes to the oily bits, but Ben's phone just rings 24/7.

I'm assuming it was Ben you spoke with. The DPF-off is a big improvement. I've had a couple of maps on mine now from Shark and I'm currently running a low smoke map that makes the numbers on my signature (211bhp/490Nm). There is also a map done by Mikko, the Technical Director that was more powerful, but I found it smoked too much for my taste.

I know the RS and TTS are faster, but in day-to-day driving, the remapped TDi feels like a rocket ship. And it still does mega fuel economy!

Mine is now out of warranty (over 60,000 miles) and it's no longer my everyday car, so I have some serious plans for a big turbo, big injector, upgrade. Apparently Shark's Stage 3 on the CR170 should make 300bhp and 600-650Nm torque.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Grasmere,

Where did you go for your Shark?


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Having had TDi remaps in other VAG cars done by Awesome, CCC Tech and Stealth Racing, it sounds like Shark tops the lot with their specialist TT oil-burner knowledge.

However, I'm presuming that there's little that can be done for S-tronic cars, as they're already on the edge of the clutch capability as far as torque is concerned?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wja96 said:


> Mine is now out of warranty (over 60,000 miles) and it's no longer my everyday car, so I have some serious plans for a big turbo, big injector, upgrade. Apparently Shark's Stage 3 on the CR170 should make 300bhp and 600-650Nm torque.


Please do it


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Grasmere,
> 
> Where did you go for your Shark?


at the Shark HQ in Mansfield, north of Nottingham Max

'the other guy' was not Ben wja96  perhaps Mikko ? Apparently Ben was home nursing a headache


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Apparently mine has ask remap fair bit if torque :twisted:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

wja96 said:


> Lol! My background with Shark comes from Skoda tuning, where Ben Wardle is THE MAN, so to see him described as "the guy" after Rob is hilarious. Don't get me wrong, Rob is the man when it comes to the oily bits, but Ben's phone just rings 24/7.
> 
> I'm assuming it was Ben you spoke with. The DPF-off is a big improvement. I've had a couple of maps on mine now from Shark and I'm currently running a low smoke map that makes the numbers on my signature (211bhp/490Nm). There is also a map done by Mikko, the Technical Director that was more powerful, but I found it smoked too much for my taste.
> 
> ...


What about the clutch with that torque, I assume you can upgrade, you stated earlier that the standard Shark map is near the clutch limit.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Upgrade the clutch job done :twisted:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

newt said:


> What about the clutch with that torque, I assume you can upgrade, you stated earlier that the standard Shark map is near the clutch limit.


Yes, it will need a new clutch with that much torque. Sachs make one rated at 800Nm, so no worries there.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

grasmere said:


> 'the other guy' was not Ben wja96  perhaps Mikko ? Apparently Ben was home nursing a headache


Mikko is the Technical Director, he's the guy who writes the base maps. He's incredible to talk to, he's not afraid to give you the full engineering explanation but actually then explain what he was talking about.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Any one know if the S-Tronic TDi can be re-mapped?


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

wja96 said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > What about the clutch with that torque, I assume you can upgrade, you stated earlier that the standard Shark map is near the clutch limit.
> ...


Thanks, will the DMF also need replacing.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jace said:


> Any one know if the S-Tronic TDi can be re-mapped?


Yes, but you're limited to about 400Nm torque I believe. They can also remap the gearbox.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

newt said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > newt said:
> ...


Yes, I have tried a SMF but I couldn't live with the vibrations, so it will have to be a new DMF and just change it as necessary.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

> Thanks, will the DMF also need replacing.


Yes, I have tried a SMF but I couldn't live with the vibrations, so it will have to be a new DMF and just change it as necessary.[/quote]

That's interesting, were the vibrations unacceptable over the whole rpm range, there cannot be many that have had the opertuinity to compare SMF with DMF. In some other forums there is a suggestion the DMF may not be necessary on lower powered engines given their apparent poor reliability. Also I understand that torque is limited in 1st and 2nd gear on some manual cars to improve reliability.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The SMF only vibrates at idle so you have a choice - ride the clutch or get your teeth rattled out.

I had heard it was bad, but this was utterly unacceptable to me.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

wja96 said:


> The SMF only vibrates at idle so you have a choice - ride the clutch or get your teeth rattled out.
> 
> I had heard it was bad, but this was utterly unacceptable to me.


Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you're interested in finding more out about Shark Performance then pop along to their open day this bank holiday Monday. There's a thread in the events section for it, I'll be there most of the day.


----------

